# Appli pour e mail



## zeppelin (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour 
Je recherche une appli. Pour email pour mon iPad 
J aimerai bien crée des répertorie DAND cette appui pour y ranger mais email chose que je ne peut pas faire avec l appui de l iPad 
Merci d avance


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2011)

C 'est quoi un " répertorie DAND " ?????

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info là-dessus chez Google. Avec quel logiciel tu as ça sur ton ordi ?


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Juin 2011)

Peut être voulait il écrire "dans cette Appli...." ?
(Son orthographe est laborieuse)...Et gwen a de l'humour !


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et gwen a de l'humour !



Si on ne peut même plus jouer


----------

